# Vox AC15C1 - Twelfth Fret - What a Bargain!



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Was browsing the 12th Fret and saw this little bargain….oddly enough its still for sale. Can’t imagine why. In all seriousness, this surely must be a typo right?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe maybe not. 
Times is tough all over… lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wonder how many times I could take one back on the same receipt.... 
I will flip them for days from L&M

Or maybe they need a new supplier.. I can get them for half price, at retail 

Just blame Rogers.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

It's listed as pre owned, the owner is seeing dollar signs for consignment


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

What you cheap ass hill jacks need to consider is that this amp is for sale on a street in toronto which is so exclusive that you can’t get there in a car because of the bicycle lanes and cafes in the middle of the road. Considering the foregoing that amp is a bargain at twice the price.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It would go nicely with this $2250 strap…

RightOn Salt & Pepper II Guitar and Bass Strap


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

If this isn't a mistake, I suspect they have a certain clientele that walks in from time to time, that trust them, and have hundred dollar bills where we keep nickels and dimes. Some folks just want a "good amp" right now for junior and don't have time to go uptown. "Well Sir, we have this good as new model that just came in and is exactly what you need", "How much?" "Oh that's fine, ring me up".

I don't shop there, but Dr. *___* does and that's chump change. There's good money in Covid overtime.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> It would go nicely with this $2250 strap…
> 
> RightOn Salt & Pepper II Guitar and Bass Strap


_These are vegan straps, always made of high quality materials and 100% free of any animal parts. _


----------



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

Wardo said:


> What you cheap ass hill jacks need to consider is that this amp is for sale on a street in toronto which is so exclusive that you can’t get there in a car because of the bicycle lanes and cafes in the middle of the road. Considering the foregoing that amp is a bargain at twice the price.


Reading that Danforth and Woodbine is “so exclusive” is a great, laughable way to start my week. The 12th Fret, with their snobby, elitist staff, might give the air of “so exclusive”, but that stretch of road, not so much.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

LM Gearhunter has 2 used at $800ish.
I take it that these are not hand wired made in the UK?


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

tomee2 said:


> LM Gearhunter has 2 used at $800ish.
> I take it that these are not hand wired made in the UK?


Just saw that too. Hard to say what makes the 12F option so expensive.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It is just a place holder price.

Once the strap showed up for 2250 you know someone just forgot to fix it.

It's like when you see lorem ipsum left on webpages buried in some dark corner.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Guitarantula said:


> Reading that Danforth and Woodbine is “so exclusive” is a great, laughable way to start my week. The 12th Fret, with their snobby, elitist staff, might give the air of “so exclusive”, but that stretch of road, not so much.


Best Ethiopian food in the city isn't far from there (1408 Danforth)






Rendezvous Ethiopian Restaurant







www.rendezvousethiopianrestaurant.com




Just make sure you eat AFTER visiting the Fret, getting Doro Wat all over the necks of a bunch of high end guitars might get you banned.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> LM Gearhunter has 2 used at $800ish.
> I take it that these are not hand wired made in the UK?


Posted one in the Kijiji Alerts a week or so ago at $500.

Ad is still up.








Vox AC15 - $500 - Ottawa


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ottawa/amplifier-vox-ac-15/1623505145




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks like it was just a typo. Price has been updated. 









Vox AC15C1 1x12" 15-watt Tube Combo Amp


The Vox AC15C1 1x12" 15-watt Tube Combo Amp delivers the classic chime and complex grind that has made the brand famous.




shop.12fret.com


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

They briefly had a hand wired UK one for less than that one that was kicking around here a while back. The new owner is doing a major overhaul of the website so a few interesting errors are to be expected.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

12th Fret has a new owner ?


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Guitarantula said:


> Reading that Danforth and Woodbine is “so exclusive” is a great, laughable way to start my week. The 12th Fret, with their snobby, elitist staff, might give the air of “so exclusive”, but that stretch of road, not so much.


I literally showed up at their store with enough cash to buy a vintage jazzmaster (I think it was a 1961? 1962?) on the spot. This was around March or April? They refused to let me in without proof of vaccination, I told them I was there to BUY the guitar, so they handed it to me on the street. It was like a $12,000 guitar. They wouldn’t let me in to just ring me up on the cash machine. They expected me to play that guitar in the street in the cold weather with cold hands. Covid or not, I made my intentions Explicitly clear. They were basically the only retail store in the province thatexpected proof of vaccination. Out of principle, I left. And the older fellow I dealt with was so smug. “Well, what’s the problem, obviously you’re vaccinated aren’t you?” And to be honest I really don’t think the vaccination is the issue. The fact that I told them I had cash, was here to buy the guitar, I just wanted to plug it in and handle all this cash Inside rather than on the street. So fucked. But all those employees Probably sat on the TTC breathing all over each other for 30-40 minutes


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

info_please73 said:


> I literally showed up at their store with enough cash to buy a vintage jazzmaster (I think it was a 1961? 1962?) on the spot. This was around March or April? They refused to let me in without proof of vaccination, I told them I was there to BUY the guitar, so they handed it to me on the street. It was like a $12,000 guitar. They wouldn’t let me in to just ring me up on the cash machine. They expected me to play that guitar in the street in the cold weather with cold hands. Covid or not, I made my intentions Explicitly clear. They were basically the only retail store in the province thatexpected proof of vaccination. Out of principle, I left. And the older fellow I dealt with was so smug. “Well, what’s the problem, obviously you’re vaccinated aren’t you?” And to be honest I really don’t think the vaccination is the issue. The fact that I told them I had cash, was here to buy the guitar, I just wanted to plug it in and handle all this cash Inside rather than on the street. So fucked. But all those employees Probably sat on the TTC breathing all over each other for 30-40 minutes


Their store. Their rules.

Freedom, something, something...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Their store. Their rules.
> 
> Freedom, something, something...


I so wanted to reply to that. Just imagine I did, and it was political but funny.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Their store. Their rules.
> 
> Freedom, something, something...


yeah I get that. That’s why I just walked away. That and the fact that they didn’t even set up the guitar, it played like shit and when I asked why they would list a guitar like this for sale with such a poor setup, the gentleman said “that’s how it came” …. The need for an appointment, handing me the guitar on the street in the cold without an amp, the need to show proof of vaccination, the guitar playing very poorly for such a fine instrument, all of it was just so lame I had to walk away. They don’t need my business, they’ll be fine.


----------

